# Is Fujifilm X100 a good camera for a beginner?



## roawan (Feb 1, 2012)

I really enjoy taking photos, however I'm basically clueless about photography equipment (lenses, etc).  I like taking photos more than having to fuss with the equipment.  I want to buy something that will produce very good quality digital photos.  I've been using a Canon Powershot, but I want to upgrade.  My budget is around $1000.  Is Fijifilm X100 the best bet for me?


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 1, 2012)

There are lots of Powershots. Which one are you thinking of upgrading from?

But to answer your question, there are better cameras to upgrade to. This would make a fine THIRD camera, after you've added an SLR to the stable. For that money, you could have an SLR with kit lens that will not only produce better image quality, but have a lot more flexibility when you want to another lens later. 

These SLRs are no harder to use than the Fuji.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't rule out Pentax and Olympus just because they're less popular than Canon and Nikon. 

They are great for us amateur photographers, giving image quality equal to the more popular brand.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 2, 2012)

A friend has the fugi x100 and while there is loads to like with the camera including its build design and picture quality i would not like it as my main or only camera. For less money there are far more flexible cameras around. The prime lens fitted is fairly wide and that's your options every situation. focus is not very fast. I am nit picking but regard this as a high end casual indulgence type model where money verses value is questionable (For my uses).


----------



## bhop (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an x100.  While, I do like the camera, I think it's got too many little quirks that you have to deal with.  I don't think it's a beginner's camera at all.



Jeremy Z said:


> _...For that money, you could have an SLR with kit lens that will not only produce better image quality..._



Hah!  Good one.. X100s IQ is often compared to the d700 and 5dmk II.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Feb 2, 2012)

Buy the D7000!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2012)

No. It is more suited for camera geeks.  That camera can't zoom and you can't change lens. No raw file either but god dammit I want one.


----------



## BlairWright (Feb 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> No. It is more suited for camera geeks.  That camera can't zoom and you can't change lens. No raw file either but god dammit I want one.



Actually it does have a RAW format. Still, it's not a starter camera for an armature.


----------



## Snaps (Feb 2, 2012)

Practically any DSLR or digital compact with decent glass can be called a good camera for a beginner. Big price pro cameras don't necessarily offer the facilities that a beginner can feel comfortable with. A cheaper DSLR with a reasonable kit lens will do all you need to learn your craft and then decide what you REALLY need, IMHO


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2012)

Where do you see that?  I have been drooling on this camera for a while.



BlairWright said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > No. It is more suited for camera geeks.  That camera can't zoom and you can't change lens. No raw file either but god dammit I want one.
> ...


----------



## bhop (Feb 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Where do you see that?  I have been drooling on this camera for a while.



It's just there in the settings.. there's also a button on the back that says "raw" that you can push to take a single raw+jpg shot instead of changing your settings.  Their raw format is called RAF.  I use adobe cs4, which doesn't support it (cs5 does, but i'm not upgrading just for that), so I just shoot jpegs with my x100.

I still stand by my comment that the x100 isn't a camera for beginners.  It has a few issues that will frustrate a noob.  Heck, it frustrates many seasoned photographers if you read the forums.  Mine's pissed me off a few times.  The manual focus is pretty much non-existant, (if you care about that sorta thing) and the af has a hard time locking on sometimes, so it can try your patience.  The only reason I can't bring myself to sell it is the IQ is so ridiculously good, and it's the closest to a digital rangefinder that I can afford (even though it's not a rangefinder)


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

You could probably get a nice deal on a used DSLR on ebay and get some lenses to go with it for the same price as the x100. But that is still an nice camera but a bit pricey for a starter cam. 

Look at like a canon xs, nikon d3100 or maybe a sony a200. All nice starter dslr's with lots of nice lens options. 

One other question. Do you have any photographer friends? If yes, by they same brand as them and you could borrow lenses.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> No. It is more suited for camera geeks.  That camera can't zoom and you can't change lens. No raw file either but god dammit I want one.



The new version they are coming out with will have the ability to change lenses.


----------



## bhop (Feb 2, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > No. It is more suited for camera geeks.  That camera can't zoom and you can't change lens. No raw file either but god dammit I want one.
> ...



It'll be closer to $2k with a lens though..


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Feb 3, 2012)

It actually has a APS-C sensor and its image quality is comparable to 1DMIV.


----------



## usayit (Feb 3, 2012)

I think any camera can be a good camera for beginners.  The selection process is no different from any other consumer (experienced or not).  

Perhaps we all have different notions of what it takes to be a good camera and that's what should be also mentioned.  Then again the OP doesn't seem to be actively involved and was probably looking for a black or white answer.


----------



## bigboi3 (Feb 3, 2012)

OP I suggest getting a Leica M9 as a begginer camera.


----------



## usayit (Feb 4, 2012)

bigboi3 said:
			
		

> OP I suggest getting a Leica M9 as a begginer camera.



The M9 isnt a camera for everyone.... beginner, experienced or pro.


----------

